# Ford 7.3l Diesel Or V10



## TexanThompsons

After now being convinced my expy isn't the best for the job I need it to do, I'm looking to upgrade to the excursion. I would do a pickup, but we have too many kiddos and the thought of taking 2 vehicles on a vacation isn't logical, so...

I've found several excursions online and the older 7.3L powerstroke as well as the 6.0L powerstroke seem to be anywhere from $2000 to $2500 more than the v10. A couple of questions...

1) What is the longevity of both of these engines. When we buy vehicles we buy for several years (see the '03 my wife is currently driving) and I want to know which will fare better

2) Assuming they will last the same length of time, how well do they pull compared to each other?

Just wanting to ask some people on here who know best!









Thanks in advance for any advice. As you can see from my post I'm pulling a 310BHS.


----------



## Nathan

The 6.0L will outperform the 7.3L and the V10. However, there were plenty of issues with that engine, especially in the first couple of years. The guys over at powerstroke.org can probably help you out with what to look for. The 7.3L had a great reputation. It won't throw you back in your seat like the 6.0L will, but it will get the job done and get better fuel economy while doing it. Finally there's the V10.... not as much torque as the Diesels, but a good amount for a gasser. This makes it a good engine for towing with, but it does like gas stations.








There was a thread discussing these engines a few weeks ago, and Carey brought up the excellent point of maintenance costs. The 6.8L will be cheaper to work on and has fewer parts to break... it's basically your 5.4L from the Expedition with 2 more Cylinders added on.

I'll let those that have towed with them comment on their particular experiences while towing.


----------



## TexanThompsons

Nathan said:


> There was a thread discussing these engines a few weeks ago, and Carey brought up the excellent point of maintenance costs. The 6.8L will be cheaper to work on and has fewer parts to break... it's basically your 5.4L from the Expedition with 2 more Cylinders added on.


I did a search for a thread on this topic and couldn't find one, but I was sure this had already been discussed. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Joonbee

Well the 7.3 is the better of the 2 diesels. 6.0 had several issues. I owned an 05 F350. Head gaskets and turbo were replaced under warranty. I paid the extra $500 to have different head stud setup put on when it went back together. I had a great repor with the dealer obviously. After that it was a tank. I would not get a 6.0 without a decent remainder of the 100k mile warranty left, at least 10K miles. The 7.3 has stood the test of time and laughed the whole way. I'm sure Carey will chime in at some point and could verify the 1,000's of miles guys have put on these motors before they went to the 6.0 and all the commercial haulers went running away.

V10 is also a great gas motor. Several people have had these for a lot of miles. Good pulling power with similar mileage to your Expo, just tons more power. But then the diesel has tons more power than the V10.

So, in a nut shell. Nothing pulls like a diesel. It is need vs. want vs. budget. Money not an issue, 2000-2003, 7.3L Excursion Limited and loaded out. On the other side, any year Excursion with the V10 would manage just fine. Basically, depends on your personal desires and the amount of towing you will be doing.

6.0 would have to have some warranty left and a clean carfax and dealership check. Some guys on here may run a check gor you ,if you can get a VIN.

7.3 you woul be fine if you want to drop the cash for the diesel. Clean carfax and dealer check are nice. Won't find one with a warranty left, becasue they stopped making them in 2003. The lower the miles the better obviously, but you will pay more.

V10 all about the budget and personal preference. Would do a nice job, but won't hang with either diesel for pulling or mpg, towing or empty.

My .02

Good luck.


----------



## Nathan

Try this thread. It was on Pickups, but the engines are the same:
click

Note that C&H has the V10 Excursion right now and can comment on it's towing performance


----------



## Joonbee

Nathan said:


> Try this thread. It was on Pickups, but the engines are the same:
> click
> 
> Note that C&H has the V10 Excursion right now and can comment on it's towing performance


Jerseygirl just bought one also.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

We have a V10 F250 and really like it. Note that my V10 is the 3V model and it makes a good amount more power than the older 2V's. 2V's can be modded with some basic thing to really wake them up such as headers and a Y-pipe combined with a Volant CAI and a programmer from 5 Star tuning. 5Star can do wonders for the torque curves of the older 2V V10's. The main problem I hear about the older V10's is that they tend to puke exhaust studs. Normally people use that occasion to upgrade the logs to headers (grab headers that produce more torque, not hp). Some also puke plugs but not as bad as what you hear about on the 5.4's.

I have modded my V10 with a Job 2 air dam from a 4x4, a high flow muffler and an Airraid CAI (box replacement only). I did this for the throttle response and power increase which has been alot of fun. I have also seen an mpg increase but it won't be enough to "pay myself back" unless I keep it for say, 200k mi. or more. I love my V10. It moves my 7500lb F250 better than my 5.4 moved my 5000lb '02 F150. Much better...of course the Torqueshift trans and 4.10 gears have something to do with that as well.

My FiL just bought a 6.0 Excursion to tow their 30' Arctic Fox with. They are very happy with it and had the rear end bagged with Firestone RideRite's. They actually left yesterday to drive to East Texas and get the camper to pull it back. I think their Excursion is a 2005. The diesel is a strong motor for sure and they paid, iirc, around 16,500 for the suv.

Good luck!

-CC


----------



## Sayonara

Nobody covered the longevity concern that TexanThompsons had....

Id have to say the the 7.3L Diesel would outlast the V10 wouldnt it? By a lot?


----------



## Nathan

Sayonara said:


> Nobody covered the longevity concern that TexanThompsons had....
> 
> Id have to say the the 7.3L Diesel would outlast the V10 wouldnt it? By a lot?


Well, yes, most likely, but how many miles are we talking about. Well maintained V10's get 250k miles+ without sweating it. The 7.3L is good for a lot more than that, but again, I think a private user won't realistically wear out any of these engines.


----------



## Reverie

I have an '03 with the 6.0. The issues surrounding the 6.0, especially the transition year ('03) seem to revolve around chipped vehicles. This is not to say that there were not some problems but they were by-and-large taken care of under warranty. Before I am swamped with horror stories I would suggest heading over to Powerstroke.Org and checking for yourself.

I am very happy with my '03. It pulls like a mule, gets terrific fuel mileage (especially highway) and is quiet for a diesel. My only problem is the tendancy to wander which is a function of size, weight and relatively light springs.

Thats my two cents...

Reverie


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

Nathan said:


> Nobody covered the longevity concern that TexanThompsons had....
> 
> Id have to say the the 7.3L Diesel would outlast the V10 wouldnt it? By a lot?


Well, yes, most likely, but how many miles are we talking about. Well maintained V10's get 250k miles+ without sweating it. The 7.3L is good for a lot more than that, but again, I think a private user won't realistically wear out any of these engines.
[/quote]

Nathan - that is one reason we looked at a V10 - the owners on the FTE forums say that the motors are good for 230k-250k. By the time that rolls around, I will be looking at something with a bit more "sting" under the hood
















-CC


----------



## Scottyfish

The 7.3L is a great motor and will provide years of great towing use. A friend has a V10 Excursion and tows an enclosed race car trailer. He likes the power, but complains about poor fuel economy (less than 10 MPG).

My vote is for the 7.3L!


----------



## GarethsDad

I bought mine (01 f350 supercrew 4x4) just for the 7.3l. I run 65 mph and average 16 mpg towing through the flats of NY and the MTNs of PA. I just stay off the long pedal to the right, set the cruise and go. I'm comming up to 220,000 mile on the od. I changed out the ball joints and rod ends and the front u joints. I still drive my 1985, 1989, and 1995 diesel bowties. As for longevity the 85 has 379,000 miles tha 1989 has 289,000 and the 1995 has 188,000 miles. James


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

We love our Magic bus. It's not so hot on mileage though....11.5 highway, 8.6 towing. I am currently looking for a replacement, possibly a F-350 diesel crew cab, because I need the truckbed. I love the V-10, however it is finicky with the mileage, which is why I wanted a diesel- a little more even keeled when it comes to MPG numbers.


----------



## DernMooseAK

I have had both the 5.4 and currently the 3v V10 in an f250. I like the V10, but hands down the diesel will get better mileage towing or not. I get 12-13 mpg empty, 10 towing. 
I would use this rule of thumb. What type of camper are you? 2-3 times a month, local trips 150 miles one way or less. Or are you a camper that goes 3 or more times amonth and does long hauls 200 miles or more one way.
Short trip/local go with the V10, Long hauler go with the diesel. I say this due to fuel cost. Diesel cost more so the long hauls will even out or be more cost effective with better mpg average. Gas is cheaper, but towing will eat up the wallet at 10mpg.


----------



## Partsman Ed

While I have never owned a diesel truck, I have owned a Ford Excursion with the V-10 and loved it. Plenty of power and lots of room inside for everyone. The only thing I would check is that it received regular maintainence (oil changes) and use the Motorcraft FL820S oil filter. As for the diesel end of it-I would buy a 7.3l before buying a 6.0l (we see our share of 6.0l in our service dept.) But if your heart is set on the 6.0l I would be happy to check the warranty history on it before you buy it-I would need the VIN to do that.....


----------



## TexanThompsons

Partsman Ed said:


> While I have never owned a diesel truck, I have owned a Ford Excursion with the V-10 and loved it. Plenty of power and lots of room inside for everyone. The only thing I would check is that it received regular maintainence (oil changes) and use the Motorcraft FL820S oil filter. As for the diesel end of it-I would buy a 7.3l before buying a 6.0l (we see our share of 6.0l in our service dept.) But if your heart is set on the 6.0l I would be happy to check the warranty history on it before you buy it-I would need the VIN to do that.....


WOW! Thank you for that offer! Once I decide on our new addition I will definitely pass it off to you.

Thanks again and wish me luck!


----------



## OregonCampin

We just upgraded (side graded???) from an F350 V10 to a F250 7.3L diesel. The V10 was a great truck - we chipped it and added a K & N filter and gained a mile per gallon (average was 10 when pulling and 10 when not pulling). The 7.3L obviously pulls the hills like the trailer is not even there. The best part of the diesel for us is the gas mileage. We just came back from Wickiup which is approximately 65 miles one way. We drove the truck an additional 85 miles while were were there and then came home and still had a 1/3 of a tank left. We would have stopped at a couple gas stations on our trip with the gasser.

Both are great trucks...


----------



## louvel1

I agree with most of the posters. I have a 2000 Ex V10 with 90k miles pulls great love it but sucks major gas. I would rather have a 7.3 diesel which is much better for twoing but it costs more and I couldnt justify it since I only use the Ex to tow the Roo or Boat trips.


----------



## TexanThompsons

So, I had to comment on something I was told by an owner of an RV park we are visiting in October in central Texas. I'll keep the name of the place hidden for now. I made a reservation request online and anytime I see the box that asks for length of trailer I always put the actual length from bumper to tongue, so I put in 35'. I showed the TV to be a generic "SUV."

I got a call from one of the owners and her first comment was not that they were excited to see me, but she asked what specific type of TV did I have. When I told her an Expedition, she gave me a 5 minute lecture on how I should NOT be pulling that long a trailer with that vehicle. I told her I was aware of that and was in the market for a diesel Excursion. She then told me, "OK, then I expect you to show up towing with an Excursion. Ok?" I think that was tongue in cheek...maybe not!









Just thought you guys would get a kick out of that.









BTW, having a tough time finding a 7.3 that doesn't have less than 80K mi on it. What I did see is an '03 excursion EB for $15K. Saw it was sold the same day it was online. Last night looking through the same online website, I saw teh same vehicle for sale by a dealership for $20K. Man, nice to know I'm competing with dealerships now.


----------



## OregonCampin

TexanThompsons said:


> BTW, having a tough time finding a 7.3 that doesn't have less than 80K mi on it. What I did see is an '03 excursion EB for $15K. Saw it was sold the same day it was online. Last night looking through the same online website, I saw teh same vehicle for sale by a dealership for $20K. Man, nice to know I'm competing with dealerships now.


They are hard to find - we just happened on to the dealers lot and there it was... we were really lucky and found one with 52K miles on it and it was a 2002.

Watch craigslist and the dealer websites - they come a go quick!! If you have a relationship with a salesman have him look too - they have better connections that most of us!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

TexanThompsons said:


> BTW, having a tough time finding a 7.3 that doesn't have less than 80K mi on it. What I did see is an '03 excursion EB for $15K. Saw it was sold the same day it was online. Last night looking through the same online website, I saw teh same vehicle for sale by a dealership for $20K. Man, nice to know I'm competing with dealerships now.


Found 100's on Craigslist around the country...here are 3 that fit your needs.

http://houston.craigslist.org/ctd/1168855824.html

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/ctd/1182338250.html

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/ctd/1154148125.html


----------



## egregg57

I haven't had the opportunity to own a deisel yet. But I can say that if you have "settle" for the V-10...Ha! I said SETTLE....can't believe I said that...

THE V-10 ROCKS!!!

Eric


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

egregg57 said:


> I haven't had the opportunity to own a deisel yet. But I can say that if you have "settle" for the V-10...Ha! I said SETTLE....can't believe I said that...
> 
> THE V-10 ROCKS!!!
> 
> Eric


X2!!!

-CC


----------



## Nathan

TexanThompsons said:


> ...
> I got a call from one of the owners and her first comment was not that they were excited to see me, but she asked what specific type of TV did I have. When I told her an Expedition, she gave me a 5 minute lecture on how I should NOT be pulling that long a trailer with that vehicle. I told her I was aware of that and was in the market for a diesel Excursion. She then told me, "OK, then I expect you to show up towing with an Excursion. Ok?" I think that was tongue in cheek...maybe not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought you guys would get a kick out of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good for her! This fits in with the thread last week on should you say something.

Last year as I was headed up over the Beartooth's, the camground owner at the base (in redlodge) asked me where I was headed. He shook his head and said we needed to talk.








Well, he looked at the rig (the Super Duty with the OB at that time) and then asked if I understood how narrow the road was and if I knew how to drive in the mountains. I assured him that I did, and he wished me luck. I did think it was nice of him to point out the potential issues though...


----------



## JerseyGirl86

Joonbee said:


> Try this thread. It was on Pickups, but the engines are the same:
> click
> 
> Note that C&H has the V10 Excursion right now and can comment on it's towing performance


Jerseygirl just bought one also.
[/quote]

Yes I did! And she gets a whole 10 MPG! For the price, compared to a diesel, we couldn't pass it up, but we hope to get a diesel eventually. Our friends have one and it gets around 22 mpg, so over time (and the fact that the diesel motor will last longer than all of us!) my opinion would be to get a diesel. As far as towing, I swear to you that you don't even realize that something is attached to the back. It pulls our 28BHS effortlessly. And your family rides in really comfortable style all the way. Don't ask me anything else...I'm just a girl


----------



## TexanThompsons

Oregon_Camper said:


> BTW, having a tough time finding a 7.3 that doesn't have less than 80K mi on it. What I did see is an '03 excursion EB for $15K. Saw it was sold the same day it was online. Last night looking through the same online website, I saw teh same vehicle for sale by a dealership for $20K. Man, nice to know I'm competing with dealerships now.


Found 100's on Craigslist around the country...here are 3 that fit your needs.

http://houston.craigslist.org/ctd/1168855824.html

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/ctd/1182338250.html

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/ctd/1154148125.html
[/quote]

So, how in the world do I search on all of craigslist without having to go to certain locations? I've been using autotrader, cars.com, autodirect, etc.

You guys are a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## 'Ohana

Here's one right aroud the corner from my house









http://www.pottstownhonda.com/used-invento...useHistory=true

Not that far of a drive from Tx









Ed


----------



## Nathan

TexanThompsons said:


> BTW, having a tough time finding a 7.3 that doesn't have less than 80K mi on it. What I did see is an '03 excursion EB for $15K. Saw it was sold the same day it was online. Last night looking through the same online website, I saw teh same vehicle for sale by a dealership for $20K. Man, nice to know I'm competing with dealerships now.


Found 100's on Craigslist around the country...here are 3 that fit your needs.

http://houston.craigslist.org/ctd/1168855824.html

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/ctd/1182338250.html

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/ctd/1154148125.html
[/quote]

So, how in the world do I search on all of craigslist without having to go to certain locations? I've been using autotrader, cars.com, autodirect, etc.

You guys are a wealth of knowledge.
[/quote]
PM Jim

He posted the technique a while back, but I forget the details


----------



## Oregon_Camper

TexanThompsons said:


> BTW, having a tough time finding a 7.3 that doesn't have less than 80K mi on it. What I did see is an '03 excursion EB for $15K. Saw it was sold the same day it was online. Last night looking through the same online website, I saw teh same vehicle for sale by a dealership for $20K. Man, nice to know I'm competing with dealerships now.


Found 100's on Craigslist around the country...here are 3 that fit your needs.

http://houston.craigslist.org/ctd/1168855824.html

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/ctd/1182338250.html

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/ctd/1154148125.html
[/quote]

So, how in the world do I search on all of craigslist without having to go to certain locations? I've been using autotrader, cars.com, autodirect, etc.

You guys are a wealth of knowledge.
[/quote]

CraigsPal....Grab the free version and search the entire world or just your city in one click.








http://craigspal.com/Download-CraigsPal


----------



## mitch4166

Heres my 2 cents worth. I own a 1999 F350SD XLT lariat crew cab with the V10 and I love it. I currently have 245,000 miles on it. Original motor had to replce the trans. at about 200,000 miles. I have a K&N air filter and Power Programmer and changed the Y pipe and muffler for better flow I get about 14mpg not towing and 8-9 towing (31RQS 9000+lbs). By the way if you or anybody have any questions about Ford vehicles I have worked in a Ford dealer for over 20yrs. (parts and service side).


----------

